# Youth Expo results :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been a super busy week. Our county Youth Expo was this past week. I volunteered to take pictures of the shows to help - my way of helping the 4-H/FFA kids 
Dog show/barnyard Olympics on Tues evening was a blast, Beef show on Wed, then Goat and Sheep show on Thurs. It all went great, the kids all did fantastic.

There were a lot of kids who showed up for the goat show, we're very pleased! I think they said 14 kids were showing <5 of the 6 kids from our county that show goats were able to come>.

The judge was really good, he's very very picky and precise, but that's what makes him a good judge IMO. My kids have shown under him at a neighboring county fair the past couple of years.

What I really liked about the judge was the fact at the expo, if there was something he didn't like, he made a point to pull out a goat, and show what he didn't like and how the kids could improve on how they present their animal.
For example, my son lets his showmanship does head drop, he doesn't hold it up, and the judge showed him how he should do it.

Then there was a teen that looked like they were strangling their wether - arms wrapped around the head, and had it's feet way up in the air just hanging.
He called it 'cruel' and brought a child forward to show the correct way to stand a wether. I couldn't agree with him more. While my kids do lift their goats, they don't strangle them. But the way he showed the kids to do it, will help them for the next time they show and for the future 

All in all it was a great show.

My youngest daughter didn't sleep much the night before <transition to a new bed, oh fun>, so she was really grumpy & didn't get many pics 

Novice showmanship with Pandora









Usually she's all smiles, but she actually looked mad through the show lol









I wasn't able to get pics of her with her wether, but he finished 2nd, and her 3mo doe, Morning Glory finished 2nd in her class.

My son finished 3rd in showmanship <gotta remember to keep the goats head up>.


















Judge explaining about holding the head up and how much nicer a doe presents herself









Pandora finished 1st in the 6-9mo % doe class









My son's market wether finished 3rd in his weight class.

His fullblood 19mo doe finished 3rd in her class as well.

My son's 3mo fullblood doe finished 1st in her class, and was our County Grand Champion Fullblood doe 
We're so proud of Peanut, we just adore her so much ♥



























My son's 3mo buck kid finished 2nd in his class, and was our county Grand Champion Buck


















My oldest daughter has 3 goats that she shows.

Wysteria, her 17mo 75% doe won her class, she also won overall Grand Champion % doe, and was our county Grand Champion % doe.


















Wysti giving the judge her 'are you talking about me?' look lol


















Wysteria was our county Reserve Grand Champion <overall> doe


















My daughters market wether finished 1st in his class, and was our county Grand Champion Market Wether









Her spotted doe, Caramel won 1st place in the dairy goat show, and was Grand Champion Dairy doe 










Caramel and Bossman tied together, she's giving me her 'where do you think your going?' look, haha... 
It was hard keeping up with them all behind the scenes, and Caramel will freak out and scream if she doesn't see us or her buddy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice job! Looks like they had fun. Gotta keep that head up! Lol


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful goats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! That is soooooo cool! They all look great!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

beautiful pictures and goats. I love it when a person judge or whatever takes the time to explain things.


----------

